# CLOMID - Progesterone Levels On Clomid



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello, I am on my third cycle of clomid and last month it was increased to 100mgs. I am cd 24 and just got my day21 results back today via secretary in the lab. Was informed tha they were a low 1.2. I had them done last month when I was on 50 mg and my day 21 prog levels were 27.3. Is it usual for them to reduce by so much even though my Clomid was increasds to 100mgsFinding it all a bit hard to comprehend........

Thanks Johanna


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Johanna,
sorry, dont know the answer, but it made me curious.... is clomid known to reduce progesterone levels? good luck with everything.
Megan


----------



## annem (Jun 16, 2004)

Dear Johanna

I think progesterone levels depend on whether or not you ovulate. Last month your progesterone levels were good - near 30 exactly 7 days post ovulation is good. However, unless you are exactly sure the day you ovulate, a low progesterone result can be a needless worry. Last month it may well have been over 30 on cd23, if you ovulated cd16, not cd14 (if you get what I mean). Your low result this month may just indicate your going to have a late ovulation. 

Hope you get the progesterone levels you need soon. 

Lots of love

Anne


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks Megan and Anne for repies. Megan the clomd is meant to increase the levels of progesterone I think as that is an indicator that ovulation has occured
Anne do you think I should carry on doing the OPK's enen though I am day25 today? If it is a really long cycle I ould be forever testing! i WISH i COULD JUST SWITCH OFF!


----------



## annem (Jun 16, 2004)

Dear Johanna

I really sympathise with you. Long cycles can be so frustrating. Since OPKs can be expensive, you could try to look out for the other signs of ovulation. Your vaginal mucus is suposed to be the best indicator (gets stretchy like egg white at ovulation). Your temperature will also go up slightly, although this happens just after ovulation, when your progesterone level starts to rise,. It's worth a try.

Lots of love

Anne xxx


----------



## Odie (Jul 19, 2003)

Hi 

When I was on Chlomid I got a similar situation i.e. right progesterone level on 150mg one month and then very low the next month on the same dosage. I was confused and the consultant said I might have ovulated late which meant my CD21 date was out? With regards to ovulation tests - the one's over the counter are expensive but I found a place on the internet that sends them in bulk at a much better price - I got one of those ovuscopes, a thermometer, 5 pregnancy tests and 40 ovulation tests for about 45 pounds. I am currently on Metformin and sadly don't think I am responding so hope I will get back on Chlomid soon. I am keen to understand this temperature monitoring stuff because I can't seem to get it right although I think my digital thermometer is very out as it swings quite a lot - I have gone back to a mercury thermometer - much more accurate.

Sorry I have rambled on a bit - not sure if any of that helps....here' wishing you lots of luck.

Odie


----------

